# Izimu - Ersatz für HR Steckachse?



## flotrio (1. Juni 2018)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meine Hinterradsteckachse meines Izimus. Hat evtl jemand nen Tipp oder weiß welche anderen Achsen passen?

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Juli 2018)

da passt doch jede 150mm Steckachse
ob geschraubt oder Schnellspann-geschraubt...RockShox z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

